# THE MOMMA TROUT



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

This trout almost took me! I had been pullin in trout all night, they were all about the size I was used to and I was starting to gettired and a little board when I see this HUGE mouth come up and waste my shrimp! I started to reel and it wrapped me around a pole and pop, the line, hook and fish were gone,so I yell over to my friend that I just hooked the biggest trout I had ever seen and like most men he didn't believe me:blownaway . So with my blood boiling I tied back on and caught that trout. He doesn't question me any more.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats awesome :letsdrink


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice fish, someday I may get that lucky, Heading to Canada on Friday to smallmouth heaven.


----------



## MORE_I_SEA (Jun 3, 2008)

Not sure but is that a 62' you are standing in front of, Wow, I love those. Very nice fish, well done and the fortitude to prove yourself is sometimes worth the internal pain.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Actually its a 64. Shes my baby  alot of work but worth every bit!


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

i caught one ike that once ... just like that one .......... exactly like that one ....then i woke up:hoppingmad


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

it is interesting in referance to ur bible verse ......when jesus came back .... he had to ask peter three times ....after one holy loadof fishing .... do you love me more than these .... he got it andstepped up .... but he did have to ask three times... oke


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a nice mess of fish, what area were you in without being to specific? Looks like all the trout were pretty good size, I prolly would have let big momma go, but I'm sure she cooked up well. Congrats!

~Linda


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

Beautiful fish! JWD! congrats


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Great catch!!! Havn't caught any big specks like that in a while.Thanks for posting:clap


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice catch - :bowdown


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful trout! Did you weigh it? I caught my biggest flyrod trout out of my kayak the other night. It weighed a little over 5lbs.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Nope, I don't think I've ever weighed a fish.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

What are ya'll talking about? A fish? A truck? All I've seen is a very pretty blonde!

WOW!


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch :clap


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice trout. And the lady isn't bad.


----------



## thegarb (Jul 4, 2008)

Jeez. C'mon guys. She's just showing us the fish she caught. Just because she's an attractive woman who digs old trucks and likes to fish doesn't mea................ :doh :doh :doh

Umm.... Soooo.... Uh... Hey there. How's it goin?

haha. j/k Nice trouts.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

there's fish in that pic?? must have missed em!!:bowdown


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Aqua Huntress - you didn'tsay where you caught those beauties. Care to share...?


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

I finally saw the fish took me awhile .......wow:banghead


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like a great bag of trout. Do you fish for reds?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *MORE_I_SEA (7/28/2008)*Not sure but is that a 62' you are standing in front of, Wow, I love those. Very nice fish, well done and the fortitude to prove yourself is sometimes worth the internal pain.


there's a truck in the picture????


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

pretty work


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job on the trout!! That is one hell of a fish!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

My wife doesn't believe I am fishing now since I never bring anything home. I have to make sure she NEVER sees this pict !


----------

